# Exceptions to the Standards for Historic Premil



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone here have a list of exceptions to the Westminster Standards that are a result of having an historic premil view of eschatology? I'm looking for something like what Lane Keister put together for paedocommunion here. (By the way, Lane, does that list appear on your blog also?)


----------

